# Kindle Free Time ?



## mommasboys (May 14, 2012)

I am curious if anyone knows if this software program will be available for the original fire (hopefully as an update), or is it just for the newer Kindle fires.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From the way it's listed on the pages for the current Fires, including the non-HD one for $159, I think it's a possibility. The new Fire and old Fire are really not any different software wise.

It's not currently enabled even on the HD Fires, but on all Fire product pages it says "Free on every Kindle Fire. Coming next month."  

So I say cross your fingers.


----------

